# To debadge or not. That is the question



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a M-Sport 335d. Every time I think I see another car like mine, it turns out to be a 5-series car. I rarely see 335i M-Sports like mine. I like the idea of debadging the car because it looks so awesome as a mysterious white BMW. It looks cleaner, and the M-Sport package just seems like "more car" than a standard 3 series of its era. (No offense.)

I thought it would be cool to forge a bond with fellow diesel drivers, but BMW drivers don't seem to have the same public kinship as Porsche drivers.

Any thoughts? is the fishing line/ dental floss technique the best way to remove?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep. Dental floss worked well for me when I took off my chrome "335d" badge and put on the matte black one. I also used some Goo Gone to remove the old 3M tape left behind by the original badge.

Personally, I'd never remove my 335d badge as it helps depict how much more rare the car is and I also get the classic _"Is that a diesel?!" _perplexed look/question when somebody pulls up next to me.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Yep. Dental floss worked well for me when I took off my chrome "335d" badge and put on the matte black one. I also used some Goo Gone to remove the old 3M tape left behind by the original badge.
> 
> Personally, I'd never remove my 335d badge as it helps depict how much more rare the car is and I also get the classic _"Is that a diesel?!" _perplexed look/question when somebody pulls up next to me.


That is my dilemma. I like "special" cars. The d makes it special, but so does the M-Sport body treatment. Hmmm...

What about this...








:rofl: :bigpimp::rofl:

You have to be a real expert to figure this one out. LOL. It is the size of my last 5 series, and far more luxurious and powerful.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Most folks debadge their cars to hide their "lowly" heritage. Personally, I'm very happy with what I have and feel no need to deceive anybody.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

ChasR said:


> Most folks debadge their cars to hide their "lowly" heritage. Personally, I'm very happy with what I have and feel no need to deceive anybody.


Deceive? Deceive who? :dunno:

I would debadge because the car looks unbalanced esthetically with the numbers on one side.

I don't care about what anyone thinks.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Imo, don't put 535.. either clean it or keep it. 

I have seen similar reactions from new owners ... unless you find an enthusiast - which is extremely rare. Older model drivers are more warm and enthusiastic. They wave, flick lights, honk, etc..

Porsche drivers have better sense of kinship as they cost more, people research those options well before pulling the trigger and are more likely to be enthusiastic than an average 3 series driver - by volume.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

DaveN007 said:


> Deceive? Deceive who? :dunno:
> 
> I would debadge because the car looks unbalanced esthetically with the numbers on one side.
> 
> I don't care about what anyone thinks.


I kinda like the clean look. Nobody but the cognoscenti knows what a 335d is anyway, and they are few and far between. With no badge and the twin pipes, you wonder: what is that? My license plate frame "Diesel Power" would give a hint though. But again, who really ever notices that?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DaveN007 said:


> Deceive? Deceive who? :dunno:
> 
> *I would debadge because the car looks unbalanced esthetically with the numbers on one side.*
> 
> I don't care about what anyone thinks.


How about a 33 on the left and 5d on the right?


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Badges!*

My plate cover says "real cars don't have spark plugs":thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

ChasR said:


> Most folks debadge their cars to hide their "lowly" heritage. Personally, I'm very happy with what I have and feel no need to deceive anybody.


Agreed. IIRC years ago a guy de-badged his e46 325 and 6 mos later he added an "M3" quad exhaust and bought cheapo M3 replica rims.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Crzy'boutBimmer said:


> Imo, don't put 535.. either clean it or keep it.
> 
> I have seen similar reactions from new owners ... unless you find an enthusiast - which is extremely rare. Older model drivers are more warm and enthusiastic. They wave, flick lights, honk, etc..
> 
> ...


I was just kidding about the 535d...but I swear that the only people who truly care about the "status" aspect would have no idea. LOL.

I think I am going with the clean look.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> How about a 33 on the left and 5d on the right?


LOL. I thought about just "d". My name is Dave.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I would not debadge either of my 335d's, one a blue Msport. They already distinguish themselves by rapidly vanishing in front of others. All the 335i guys at work are dying to take it out, which suggests that rather than pretending to be mysterious while actually being banal, we D drivers already are rare and unknown 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> I would not debadge either of my 335d's, one a blue Msport. They already distinguish themselves by rapidly vanishing in front of others. All the 335i guys at work are dying to take it out, which suggests that rather than pretending to be mysterious while actually being banal, we D drivers already are rare and unknown
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I am Captain Banal Pretender now, but the back of my car really looks clean and well balanced.:thumbup:

Getting the residual adhesive off was a pain, tough. I used bug and tar remover and some elbow grease. Couldn't find my Goo Gone.


----------



## Blackfly (Nov 10, 2010)

DaveN007 said:


> I have a M-Sport 335d


I own a 2011 version where the dealer removed them before it left the prep area. Of note- mine also came with X-Drive insignia, which of course is not available on a D.

Btw, What nice body lines the M-Sport gives the white model shown in this thread. So much so, it inspires me to replace my bumper covers with the M-Sport version.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Dave, its your car do what you want! Personally when I see a debadged car I think the owner either had it stolen, washed off in a car wash, or was trying to hide his base model heritage. But that's just me. As far as Porsche owners go, I find the recognition seems to be more when you are driving a 356 rather than the later versions. The new 911's don't seem to have much connection, and the Cayenne's and Panamera's even less.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

just do it!!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

True enthusiasts will recognize the d by the urea port in the side of the back bumper. :rofl:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

hotrod2448 said:


> True enthusiasts will recognize the d by the urea port in the side of the back bumper. :rofl:


YES! :thumb up: :rofl:

And the word DIESEL on the filler cap under the filler flap. Because true enthusiasts scrutinize cars at gas stations.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

mt3ch said:


> View attachment 419144
> just do it!!!


She is scratching her head because she is confused. What kind of BMW* is *this? 

Adorable.  My three girls are 15,13, and 11. It gets harder.  Enjoy the the young years. :thumbup:


----------

